
Go for the Holy Grail - npguy
http://statspotting.com/go-for-the-holy-grail/
======
adrianmacneil
> for some reason, they did not go for the holy grail, even though they knew
> what the holy grail would be.

This seems pretty simplistic. Presumably yahoo and bing were also "going for
the holy grail". I highly doubt that they set out to build a sub-par product.

